# Sheeter for Rolled Fondant



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Do any of you use a sheeter for Fondant? I am thinking about purchasing one. Any tips? Things to look for? Pros? Cons?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have a sheeter, bought used, and find it nice for all kinds of things. When using it for fondant, use two sheets of silpat to protect the fondant from the rollers and dirt. The only draw back to a sheeter is the width of the fondant is limited. If you are covering a 20 inch cake, you may need to roll on the table. Otherwise, a good investment if you are doing lots of fondant, puff pastry, pizza, cookies, empanadas etc....
What kind of volume are you doing? 
Best of luck!
I may be selling mine for a larger floor model.........


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

your using a floor model now? I think you will find the floor model easier to keep clean and free from that grease. They do take up a lot of room. Some of the older one a 3 phase. 3 phase equipmentalways gets a bad rap for most places a single phase. I've found that there a good quality converters out there for fairly cheap.
I actually bought some of that FRP type stuff but smooth and use that to roll out my larger pieces of fondant. It slided right off. Ithink it is 30x30


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

m- I recently upped my intake of business (wedding cakes) to two a weekend. It is not a large amount- my dilemma comes when I have two large wedding cakes in fondant. Since I use IMBC, I cannot cover them too soon or I have to worry about food safety. I only have occasional help when needed and they only do prep and clean up anyway. I also have had someone offer to sell one to me for $500, which, to my understanding, is relatively low. I wanted to check with everyone here to see what they thought before I go look at it. 

Panini- showing my ignorance, what is FRP? Is this similar to a Roll Pat, Silpat, or Teflon sheet?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

FRP is that white crinckle finish that all food places make you put on the walls. There is a melemene type one that is sturdierand has a food finish and I just cut a large square and use it to roll and cover large pieces.
5oo, dollars is a good price, belts are a hight ticket itemand are the motors since they are bi directional.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The FRP is a good idea, Panini. I usually roll my larger pieces around a thick dowel (like a broomstick), and unroll it onto the cake.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

here is my ignorance,
what is IMBC?
where can i get FRP?

the silpat keeps the fondant from picking up flour or other items that might be on your rollers.

Sheeter new for table top is $2500.00, 
$500.00 is a good price. 
Shipping included?

I would love a floor model!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

M- IMBC stands for Italian Meringue Buttercream.

Panini- I knew FRP was for walls- never thought about using it that way. I used to use vinyl but now use an extra large silcone mat. You roll it out and just turn it over. It peels off when you want it to but stays put until you've got it centered.


----------

